# Live Mealworms



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

My mice treat freeze dried mealworms like candy, but I always figured they weren't very nutritous. They're useful for dosing medecine though; I've never met a mouse who'd turn one down.

Anyway, I made an idiot mistake and have three litters of different ages in the same box. The does will not eat lactol; they dig it over and into a corner and ignore it XD. They have a seed mix with hemp, sunflower, pumkin seed, a smattering of dried mealies, dried veg, omega mix and dried fruit, which they get a little off each day as well as their normal mix.

So I bought some live wormies because I figured they would be better for them than the empty freeze dried ones XD. They love them o.o. Even my unweaned furries are trying to fight them off of their parents XD. Does anyone else feed lives ones? How many do you let them have? I don't know how fatty etc they are XD.

LOL I'M SORRY I CHANGED IT XD. *smacks wrist*


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Kage Davies try dusting the seed mix or even the mealworms too with Lactose that is what I do.I used to buy live mealworms for the Foreign Finches but some used to escape the feed pot and pupate into the Adult beetles, so I always buy freeze dried now Id imagine the live ones have more nutrients inside them though.


----------

